# Marquis RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/2/15)

The rather simple looking Marquis RDA is a fantastic rebuildable for all the flavor chasers out there! What sets the Marquis RDA miles ahead of others like it is not just the design, but also the build tools that come with it making it super easy to whip up perfect coils every time. This thing is super easy to build on, looks great with no overbearing logos, and produces some of the best flavor you’ll get in an RDA to date!


Details:

510 threading w/ fixed stainless steel center screw
22mm outside diameter.
32.5mm overall height w/o drip tip
Dual ground screws easy dual coil setup
Dual coil/single coil capable
Innovative crown style center post with wire capture tabs
Vertical, horizontal or chimney coils
Cotton, silica, SS mesh, etc. wicking
Custom coiling rods in 2.5mm, 3.0mm, 3.5mm, 4.0mm diameters
Blind holes in liquid well for perfect coil alignment
6mm deep liquid well (approx.)
Double O-rings for a firm top cap seal
Adjustable airflow ( single and dual coil mode)
Removable lid (16mm) with heat insulator
Custom drip tip (8.7mm bore)
2x custom lid adaptors for 510 style drip tips
Custom CNC engraved

Get yours here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/marquis-rda-clone


----------

